# Stilt straps



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

How long do your stilt straps last? I seem to be replacing mine every 6 months, had one break the other day, luckily it was while I was putting them on (surmag sII's).
I never had to replace any on my old pair (skywalker 2's), those plastic straps were ideal :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sky walkers are 2 years no repairs yet Dura stilts my feet wore out before straps did 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Might be our Kiwi mud stuffing them, the straps get crispy dry and tear where the teeth are, I'm thinking about soaking them with oil to keep them conditioned.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you tried using Dura Stilt straps? The Surmag ones do feel softer.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Have you tried using Dura Stilt straps? The Surmag ones do feel softer.


Not sure Gaz, I've had surmag replacements (red coloured) through All-Wall and another time I got some locally (black coloured) that I don't know the brand, I presume they would have been Dura's because they seem to be the most common in the area.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I have had my Skywalkers for 4 years no repairs apart from tighting nuts


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> I have had my Skywalkers for 4 years no repairs apart from tighting nuts


 

The plastic band on the back of the calf pad broke on mine a few weeks back, Only checked the nuts once a few weeks back as well and all good after 5 years.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The dura leg straps do hold up for a time. I have to replace the foot straps before the leg straps wear out.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I used a friends stilts last summer to hang some res bar and he had these comfort straps they were huge. They looked like the belts u were for a bad back on his stilts but man they made those stilts a lot more comfortable they held on tight but didn't dig into my calf or knee they are great but it was summer and it is like having a scarf on your legs lol.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

CSR have these straps that I may try on my Dura's 

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/my-comfort-straps/


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Those sre very similar to the ones gordie was talking about


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gordie said:


> I used a friends stilts last summer to hang some res bar and he had these comfort straps they were huge. They looked like the belts u were for a bad back on his stilts but man they made those stilts a lot more comfortable they held on tight but didn't dig into my calf or knee they are great but it was summer and it is like having a scarf on your legs lol.


would nt want you scarfing Gordie


----------

